# windows unable to complete format on blank dvd+r disc...



## Jerakynae (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I am having problems with windows unable to format blank dvd+r discs... it will play my cds and dvds but when I try to format the blank disc for use I get that error saying that it can't complete the format... I have windows vista, package 1... a few months ago the dvd rom refused to work and it had vanish off the control panel, so I didn't worry about it because I didn't use it... but I recently restored my laptop pc from the manufactured reboot and again it appeared... and I checked it and it was working... but now that I try to download to a DVD+R blank disc... windows error say "WINDOWS UNABLE TO COMPLETE FORMAT" AFTER IT STARTS...can anyone tell me what is wrong and how to fix this? I had downloaded a nero burner, but get the same response that it can't complete the format or the disc is unreadable or invalid... HELP???!!!!


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

First of all, please tell me why are you trying to format a blank DVD R+ ?
DVD R+ means that this DVD is recordable only once and cannot be erased.
Try buying a new one. That might solve your problem.

Kind Regards,
Zero-Cool


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't format DVD+/-R disks. You also cannot download data directly from the internet to a blank disk. You need to save files to your hard drive and then burn them.


----------

